# “Drop it off at the door. Don’t knock or ring door bell!” Guess what I just did (after seeing their low tip)?



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

They tipped $2 on a $55 order that took an hour to gather. So I decided to rebel. 
I mean seriously why do you even have a doorbell if you hate it so much?
And why do they say this ? I don’t care about your annoying dog who barks endlessly at the sound of the doorbell because he’s poorly trained. Maybe in your next life you’ll invest in more dog training instead of ordering twinkies delivered to your doorstep you large piece of dog excrement.

Or is it about a baby that gets cranky when it’s awake? Oh well that’s life.

Why not just pull the fuse on the doorbell? Or just removing the dam doorbell since it Ruins your life that much?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Drop the food at the door then, from 6 feet high. 
Don’t knock or ring, just yell:_* “HEY CHEAP-ASS, YOUR FOOD IS HERE!!!”*_


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Sometimes dd will trick me with addons . 
Zero tip. Second order. What i do . I show up as quietly as possible . No car door slams wont knock ring bell.
Let that food sit on the porch for a hour or so . Once i got a zero tip add on . I was not happy . 
You know when it says two orders 12 bucks so on what im talking about.
I show up near the address . I could not find the correct address in an apartment complex.
I call the no tip diner . No answer . I start the timer . Wait the 5. accidently place a empty bag full of trash from my car at the leasing office . The food was kept by mistake . Wait 5 snap pic . I park . My dogs and i enjoyed a bunch of great food . Honest mistake lol . 
Never place a bag and snap a picture of it then take it with you . You will be on youtube 
So after my dogs and i finished the food and went for a quick walk. 25 minutes or so past . 
That diner called me . I just answered it and put the phone in my pocket did not say a word .


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I heard a rumor that non-tippers like poop, instead of food.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

I totally understand the frustration, but playing games by ringing the doorbell only opens up the customer try to burn you even more by filing some false complaint to get you deactivated. And if that were to happen to you in that scenario, then obviously you probably would be regretting ringing the doorbell when requested not to. I think in some instances, you just have to look at it like it wasn’t a great delivery, and you move onto the next one and don’t obsess over it.

I will say, more and more I’ve been noticing that customers are putting in the notes _not_ to ring the doorbell or personally message me on the way to the delivery not to ring the doorbell. By default, I never ring the doorbell regardless, unless they ask me to.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

🤐


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

I don’t do door dash. But didn’t know about the stiffing epidemic until a did a few. Wow! I’ve done about 100 orders and down loaded the app over 5 years ago.


----------



## Duffy The Vampire Sucker (May 8, 2021)

Mentally deranged delivery drivers. And they want a raise? We think not. 😆


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

For $2 tip orders I typically hit the decline button. I have found that solves the problem,. Leave those orders to the newbies.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I always want to ring the doorbell, bang on the door and wait at the door until the rotten cheapskate come to the door and tell them here is your food you pathetic cheapskate, but all I do is leave it and tell them to have a wonderful day while I just say to myself that Uber customers will make up the difference!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

A couple of times I’ve delivered to customers that I know didn’t tip me in the past. So I accidentally got lost on my way to their home. Took me an extra 10 to 15 min to find them. Oops!


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> Drop the food at the door then, from 6 feet high.
> Don’t knock or ring, just yell:_* “HEY CHEAP-ASS, YOUR FOOD IS HERE!!!”*_


you and the poster should be terminated...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

guano said:


> you and the poster should be terminated...


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Why are you guys delivering if you are gonna be a POS and cry like a baby about it ? Get another job or a better hobby or whatever .... purposely doing something because you got a low tip just makes you look like a loser. 

Taking a longer route to deliver to a “regular” because they tip “poorly” ... wow what a joke you are. 

Such pathetic people out there.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> They tipped $2 on a $55 order that took an hour to gather. So I decided to rebel.
> I mean seriously why do you even have a doorbell if you hate it so much?
> And why do they say this ? I don’t care about your annoying dog who barks endlessly at the sound of the doorbell because he’s poorly trained. Maybe in your next life you’ll invest in more dog training instead of ordering twinkies delivered to your doorstep you large piece of dog excrement.
> 
> ...


Why did you accept the offer?

Experiment, learn and adapt.

Stop complaining about offers you accepted.

The Decline button is your friend.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Drop the food at the door then, from 6 feet high.
> Don’t knock or ring, just yell:_* “HEY CHEAP-ASS, YOUR FOOD IS HERE!!!”*_


Yep.

Great advice.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> They tipped $2 on a $55 order that took an hour to gather. So I decided to rebel.
> I mean seriously why do you even have a doorbell if you hate it so much?
> And why do they say this ? I don’t care about your annoying dog who barks endlessly at the sound of the doorbell because he’s poorly trained. Maybe in your next life you’ll invest in more dog training instead of ordering twinkies delivered to your doorstep you large piece of dog excrement.
> 
> ...


Funny.

Guessing you're an unprofitable contractor begging for employee status.

As an employee, seems you would be fired for cause within a few weeks.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Drop the food at the door then, from 6 feet high.
> Don’t knock or ring, just yell:_* “HEY CHEAP-ASS, YOUR FOOD IS HERE!!!”*_


Frankly, I can not understand why you get so many likes.

Seems you responses are of junior high level of humor.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Frankly, I can not understand why you get so many likes.
> 
> Seems you responses are of junior high level of humor.


@Uber's Guber is part of the zeitgeist that makes up Uberpeople.net. He has a superior post-to-like ratio because he is well-liked.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Frankly, I can not understand why you get so many likes.
> 
> Seems you responses are of junior high level of humor.


You see the evidence, and yet you refuse to realize who the bad poster is. 
Time to look in the mirror. Likes will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

One of the last deliveries in my brief Uber eats experiment was a "leave at door do not knock!" delivery from Red Lobster; big order, about $200. The address was public housing, it was a Saturday evening. There were hood rats everywhere watching me get out of my car and walk up to the door with a big bag from Red Lobster. It also smelled delicious and I'm sure they noticed. So to be nice and for security reasons I knocked softly twice, left the food walked back to my car. A large individual (Shaniqua) flung the door open and bellowed; "I done told you mother****ers not to knock, I gots a baby sleeping!" (Not sleeping NOW for sure!)

I called support immediately, but of course she one starred me, removed the tip and filed a service complaint. F.k that. And don't get me started on someone living in public housing collecting EVERYTHING and ordering $200 of take out from red lobster.

I'm strictly people now.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> One of the last deliveries in my brief Uber eats experiment was a "leave at door do not knock!" delivery from Red Lobster; big order, about $200. The address was public housing, it was a Saturday evening. There were hood rats everywhere watching me get out of my car and walk up to the door with a big bag from Red Lobster. It also smelled delicious and I'm sure they noticed. So to be nice and for security reasons I knocked softly twice, left the food walked back to my car. A large individual (Shaniqua) flung the door open and bellowed; "I done told you mother****ers not to knock, I gots a baby sleeping!" (Not sleeping NOW for sure!)
> 
> I called support immediately, but of course she one starred me, removed the tip and filed a service complaint. F.k that. And don't get me started on someone living in public housing collecting EVERYTHING and ordering $200 of take out from red lobster.
> 
> I'm strictly people now.


Lmao!!!


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> One of the last deliveries in my brief Uber eats experiment was a "leave at door do not knock!" … So to be nice and for security reasons I knocked softly twice


She said, “Do not knock!”
You knocked. 
And this is her fault?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> She said, “Do not knock!”
> You knocked.
> And this is her fault?


Well, I'm not sure that I thought anything was anyone's "fault." But I'm pretty sure I saved her food from porch pirates.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I will never understand why drivers accept lowball offers and then get mad when the tip sucks. No need for revenge. Don't cry on social media. DECLINE THE ORDER!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

I find most do not knock or ring doorbell orders have little to no tip. I have not seen one in forever since I stopped taking non-tippers. Only on nights with $4 boost do I accept very short distance orders with no tip.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I ONLY knock if it says to. My SOP is just to "Leave at door". That's the procedure, I believe. They get notification when it's delivered. Most people don't want to see the delivery guy, and I don't care to see them. Drop, pic, and gone. I'm not wasting my time waiting on someone to answer the door.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Just follow the directions. Unless specifically told to knock or ring - I don’t. None of my beeswax what their reason is.

I _do_ msg them with “food’s here, enjoy!” Before I close out the delivery. Ihave it on paste so it only takes a moment.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

In my experience, the do not knock message has no correlation to the amount of tip. It’s about a sleeping baby or dogs, or both.

I would suggest drivers at least once, order food from the apps they deliver for. Knowing the customer side helps. The app follows the delivery from start to finish. No need for excessive texting or door knocking. The app even tells customers to wait until the driver leaves to open the door and get their food. Knocking on the door and loitering on the porch is annoying and could lead to a lowered or retracted tip.


----------

